# Knitted pattern--Lacy Argyle Infinity Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep warm in this cuddly neck warmer which features an argyle lace pattern scattered with bobbles. It is quick and easy to knit especially if using worsted weight yarn. It could be worked up in a cozy chunky yarn as well! Work this dashing stylish infinity scarf in your favorite color in no time at all! It is long enough to wrap twice around your neck for added warmth.
There is a chart and written line-by-line instructions for the chart for ease in knitting this pattern! The pattern is easily adaptable to make a shorter version as a cowl or even longer, there will be additional yards of yarn needed if a longer style is desired.

Finished measurements: 59 (150cm) around x 7(18cm) wide.

Yarn: 280 yards (256m) worsted weight. Sample was knitted using 1 skein Red Heart Super Saver in color Turqua; 100% Acrylic; 7oz (198gm), 364yds (333m).

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 9 (5.5mm) needles; yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch to join ends of scarf together to create loop and to sew in loose ends; contrasting scrap yarn to begin scarf with a provisional cast on.

You can find this pattern in Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy for $4.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-argyle-infinity-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/219613602/lacy-argyle-infinity-scarf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely design.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

So pretty, love the color.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty, as all your other scarves!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I love the infinity scarf by Cat Bordi cast on.....i do not like when i need to sew it....but i love your scarf...it is beautiful..


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

lovely and supple looking


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Very pretty! Such a pleasing "flow" in this design!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Another beautiful design!!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful work done in a gorgeous color. :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You just love to keep my to-do list growing.
Great design.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty scarf.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very, very pretty.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely stitch patternxx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful design.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Another beautiful design.


----------

